# localhost (The requested URL /restaurant was not found on this server)



## jcarlos_h (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey people, a few months ago I wanted to learn php so I followed a tutorial to enable it on my mac (10.5.8) and started messing with all those files... i don't remember why i stopped but i had hit a wall, now i installed MAMP and i'm trying to install Joomla... im following this set of instructions that is very clear but i ran into a problem, to complete joomla installation, i have to type in the address bar: "localhost/restaurant" ("restaurant" is the name of the folder located in the "Sites" folder that they use as an example.. its the Joomla installation files but the instructions said to rename it) and I'm supposed to be getting an installation page for Joomla but I don't get anything... it says: The requested URL /restaurant was not found on this server... So I think this might be related to me messing with the php months ago.. What should I do?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 23, 2010)

You should type http://restaurant to load that sites folder. Have you added your site to httpd.conf?


----------

